# First Ever Giant Oarfish, Real Life "Sea Serpents"



## lampheat (Nov 27, 2012)

Giant Oarfish have been caught on camera in their natural environment for the first time ever. The deep sea produces some strange creatures.

Giant Oarfish: Real Life Sea Serpents - Youtube


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

thank you for posting that :2thumb:


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Simply brilliant!


----------



## thomas12146 (Nov 18, 2012)

They look interesting


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh that's amazing, very interesting!!

Makes you wonder about all of the other weird and wonderful creatures living in the sea that we don't even know exist yet!!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Weird & wonderful


----------

